# Eating Tree Branches



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our youngest, Tyson, who is 5-1/2 months old, does this, but we always take them out of his mouth if we see him eating them. He will even stop right in the middle of playing with us to pull bark off one of our old trees. :doh: We're hoping he'll grow out of it. We were doing yard work last weekend and we picked up every branch that we could find and got rid of them. I would try to keep him for eating them. The sharp pieces can cause damage as well as potentially cause a blockage.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My neighbours collie died because of this, she got a stick wedged in her throat - not a pleasant death. After this I've always removed sticks from my dog, at first I had to take them from him but now I just say no and he wont grab one. I usually give him something to replace the stick. A very dangerous pastime avoid it if you can. xx


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Charlie's favourite pastime is eating sticks, bark or chewing wood, I have not been able to stop him in his 3yrs so far! He doesn't seem to eat the bark, just pulls it off and has a quick chew then spits it out.
Luckily he hasn't done himself any damage, but it is a worry. I don't know why some dogs like sticks and bark but they do.
I can only suggest distracting him with a toy or food and see if he grows out of it, good luck


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Is this a golden thing? I have never had any other breed of dog that did this, but Brooks does it too. He loves to break low hanging branches off of trees and break the branches with his teeth.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I would be taking the pup out on the leash if that happened. I thought my Bailey ate a rock last week sometime and now I take her out on a leash everytime she is outside. I'm not sure if she ever did or not. She didn't puke it up and she has been fine. I don't trust her without the leash now. 

The branches can do some major damage to your dogs insides as well, you really need to becareful. Bailey and Annie like sticks too, but are not allowed to munch on them.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Lucy does the same with the low hanging branches, just rips them off, and always when she gets sidetracked to what she is doing. We had trees with alot of bark taken out, she would go right to it.


----------



## Rocky206 (Apr 30, 2010)

My Rocky does the same thing. He eats branches, leaves, rocks, and even moss. We are constantly taking these things away from him because he tries to bring them inside to play with. Especially rocks. Those are his favorite. He's been like this for as long as I've owned him. He never really chews on anything long enough to cause harm thankfully. I'm glad to know he isn't the only crazy one that does stuff like this!


----------



## LoveforBree (Apr 15, 2010)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks everyone for your words of warning regarding Breeze's branch eating issue. I have taken immediate action (removing branches from the yard and monitoring him) to keep Breeze from engaging in this behavior. So far, so good. I hope my efforts will continue to be successful in the future.


----------



## ddroppo (Oct 7, 2010)

Comet does the same thing but once we noticed him pawing at the outside of his mouth. I looked inside and there was a piece of wood stuck in the roof of his mouth. (no skin was broken it was wedged along the roof between his teeth) Luckily I was able to pull it out without incident. I keep all limbs off ground


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Ruby also LOVES anything tree related, sticks, twig, branches. I have to go out every morning (at 4:00am due to her being an early morning riser, but that was an issue for another thread) and clear the backyard. I think I may be the only New Englander who can't wait for the first big snow so that all the sticks are covered!


----------

